# About.com- Solesta for Fecal Incontinence



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Having a bathroom accident is one of the most embarrassing experiences that a person can have, (See, "Bathroom Accident Stories"). For some people, ongoing fecal incontinence is something to be coped with on a regular basis. Up until now, treatment options were limited and invasive. I happy to report that a new, not terribly invasive option is now available. Learn all about it:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

